

Mistakes every programmer makes - RiderOfGiraffes
http://www.techradar.com/news/software/applications/10-mistakes-every-programmer-makes-909424

======
iwr
Back when I started programming VB many years ago, I discovered the following
expression:

    
    
      ON ERROR RESUME NEXT
    

Armed with only the help file (no manual), coding felt easy. "An error, you
say? Just skip and pretend it never happened"

------
pavel_lishin
Also, apparently not putting a captcha on your comments.

